# Tenant doesn't like sofa



## Jeffpa (7 Jan 2013)

Hi

I'm wondering if someone can advise me please.

My old tenant moved out 2 weeks ago breaking their contract but they arranged for a friend to move in and after 25 man hours of cleaning along with painting the apartment the new tenant moved in over the weekend.  He has emailed me looking for a new sofa, there is a 3 seater which was replaced with a new one last year after his good friends had destroyed it. And what I would describe more as a 2 seater chair (wooden arms and legs, seating part is fabric) is clean, in perfect condition and no more than 4 years old.  

He has seen the apt plenty of times and has decided that the 2 seater "looks old" and wants a new one, contract is signed and deposit paid. It's a 2 bed apt I wouldn't find another couch which is much different anyway even if I wanted to.

What are my obligations here, I feel like he is chancing his arm because I replaced the last one stupidly without question, it turned out the kids had jumped all over the back of it and destroyed the support cushions?

Any feedback or experience in this field would be appreciated.

Many thanks

J


----------



## SarahMc (7 Jan 2013)

Well those couches are awful, you cant get comfortable in them at all.

However, he moved in having seen it. I don't think he can demand you change it now.


----------



## mercman (7 Jan 2013)

Dublin78, are you a registered charity ?? I'd tell him to like it or lump it. You should have kept the deposit of the original tenant for causing the damage and to set a manner that you wouldn't put up with any more messing or slap dash behaviour.


----------



## Importer (7 Jan 2013)

I agree, those couches with the timber ends are just awful. 

Id be asking you for a new sofa also. I don't think its so unreasonable to make a request like this after a short settling in period. Its only after you move into a rented property that you can figure out if the sofa/beds/chairs are comfortable or not.

I think the responsibility of any professional landlord is to ensure that the furniture is of a reasonable standard and comfort.

If you believe strongly that the sofa is comfortable and is of a good standard, then hold your ground.........simple as that


----------



## Magpie (7 Jan 2013)

Why do so many landlords buy those awful wooden armed "sofas"? They are meant as conservatory furniture, they are cheap and uncomfortable. 

If you wouldn't like it in your own house, why think its good enough for your tenants? You either need a new sofa or a new tenant.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Jan 2013)

Whats a wooden armed sofa? We've a wooden armed armchair and its the best chair in the house. Proper back support unlike the glorified bean bags many called sofa's.


----------



## Bronte (8 Jan 2013)

Dublin78 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> And what I would describe more as a 2 seater chair (wooden arms and legs, seating part is fabric) is clean, in perfect condition and no more than 4 years old.
> ...


 
You seem to be confusing all the work and expense you've gone to because of the old tenant's with an extra cost of the new tenant. The two are not related. Did the deposit not cover this work and expense?

Your new tenant has asked you for a new couch because the 4 year old couch 'looks old'. You say it's in perfect condition and is clean. So I don't see why it needs to be replaced. You are now upset because you replaced the other 3 seater 'too easily', but that couch was damaged and beyond use so it was correct of you to replace it. 

I'm not sure what everyone means about wooden two seaters not being confortable. I used to have a 'dutch' old style one that was very comfortable and my sister also has one. Can someone show a picture of what they mean. In any case even if it's not the best couch in the world there is also the 3 seater. Landlords cannot buy the 'best' couches in the world for tenants.

As it's best landlords get on with their tenant's perhaps you could buy a nice 'throw' to go over it if that will keep the tenant happy.


----------



## delgirl (8 Jan 2013)

Dublin78 said:


> He has seen the apt plenty of times and has decided that the 2 seater "looks old" and wants a new one, contract is signed and deposit paid. It's a 2 bed apt *I wouldn't find another couch which is much different anyway even if I wanted to.*


Looks like you are in Dublin, if that's the case you can get very good, comfortable sofas at Buckley's Auctions in Sandycove for around €100 or even less if there's no-one competing for the same furniture. You might need to go 2 or 3 times to find what you are looking for, but it's worth it. Viewing is all day every Wednesday and auction is on Thursday at 2.30pm. You can also view before the auction on Thursday and they add 15% on to the hammer price.

Before Christmas I saw leather sofas in very good condition going for €50 to €80, with a more modern one with chrome legs going for €30. A very heavy leather suite in perfect condition with upholstered cushions went for €280.

IMO, a leather suite is the best thing to put into a rental property, it's easy to maintain and clean.


----------



## Bronte (8 Jan 2013)

delgirl said:


> Looks like you are in Dublin, if that's the case you can get very good, comfortable sofas at Buckley's Auctions in Sandycove for around €100 or even less if there's no-one competing for the same furniture. .


 
Are these new sofas?  Why are they so cheap?


----------



## delgirl (8 Jan 2013)

Bronte said:


> Are these new sofas? Why are they so cheap?


They're not new, but a lot of the furniture they sell is in very good condition.

As I said to the OP, sometimes you need to go there 2 or 3 times to find exactly what you are looking for. They also sell beds, sometimes still in the plastic for half or less what you would pay in a shop.

You can get dining tables and chairs for as little as €50, perhaps with a few scratches, but they can usually be dealt with by using french polish or scratch & polish. I had to change the dining table and chairs when my last tenants left as they broke the chairs and damaged the table - I got a large, modern, heavy, extendible, toughened-glass table and 6 leather chairs for €80 at Buckley's.

I got a leather suite from Buckley's about a year ago which had a few scuff marks on it. I cleaned it with a leather cleaning kit I have for my own furniture and it came up like new.

I wouldn't put new or expensive furniture into a rental property, the wear and tear is incredible. I had two rental properties, now only have one, but both were completely furnished with items from Buckleys - you can furnish a 3 bedroom house for a few hundred Euros and with very good quality, clean furniture.


----------



## Jeffpa (9 Jan 2013)

Thanks for all of your feedback. Great tip on Buckleys delgirl I must check it out. The handover from my previous tenant was an expensive learning curve for me they were there 3 years and I think I was just glad there was no major structural damage done and thought the problems were just cosmetic and easily sorted. Tenants did a good job covering stuff up. I only have myself to blame. My new contract is iron clad accompanied with photos and will be doingmore regular/thorough checks. This will not be happening again.


----------



## Knuttell (10 Jan 2013)

I use this site for furniture etc,very good quality stuff at excellent prices and when I buy I just print out the ad and submit it as a receipt for expenses.

http://www.adverts.ie/


----------

